# German look aircooled



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

I was looking on here yesterday for some pictures of some german look or style aircooled. There are two pictures that I am looking for inparticular that were on here and for the life of me I just cant find them again. One was a nice vibirant blue with camel color leather porsche front seats and a cage. the next was a silver bug with black porsche boxter(I think) wheels. They look great. Please I want to see other german look/style aircooled! I am thinking about building one myself.


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

check here
http://www.germanlook.com/
or just go to Samba,the biggest informational aircooled resource forum there is,Vortex lacks quite a bit in the aircooled department.
http://www.thesamba.com


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

Mine:


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (VoodooKing)*

heres a bunch from a thread on Samba


----------



## VoodooKing (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (oasis)*

more


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (VoodooKing)*

DAMN!!!!!!!!!





















Now thats what I am talkin about!! Thank you!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

Not exactly what you are looking for, but still come cool pictures. 
















They all start their lives looking somethign like this. 


























_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 2:28 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*

NO NO That is exactly what I am looking for! I want to build a german looker bad. They are just insane!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

glad I could help,
German Look VWs are the coolest of them all, becuase they almost look better than a porsche.
And they are so much more fun to build, I think, because you have to consantly worry if this is going to look good, or if its going to fit. 
But I hope mine look german looking enough for the people on the german look forums.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

here's my old project GL. Sold last year to a great new owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















I miss 'er


----------



## 68BUG03WE (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*

Anybody know where to get one of those front airdams?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (68BUG03WE)*

Aircooled.net has one. 
Kamei front spoiler. 
http://www.aircooled.net/new-b...artid=
Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## 68BUG03WE (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*

Exactly, Thanks!


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike72sb, that rear spoiler
did it interfere with cooling at all and where did you purchase it
thanx


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_Not exactly what you are looking for, but still come cool pictures. 

























_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 2:28 PM 3-17-2007_

is this the same car? http://vids.myspace.com/index....46323


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone know where I can get black ( front door ) window trim/moulding for SB's ?
Pic for reference:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (boxer03)*

I think its the same one.
So i found some more pictures of the car, because it is just SO HOT.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*









Real deal! (Not just the look)







http://www.bader-racing.de/de/...s.htm


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: German look aircooled (GEETi)*









Great cars ... here is mine


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

more pics of it please


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: German look aircooled (Lord Bugatti)*



















_Modified by Lord Bugatti at 8:18 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (Lord Bugatti)*

now that looks nice. So whats some of the specs?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

Heres mine mocked up. Should be getting started on it very soon.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (zornig)*

I like the german bird. Isnt that the symbol for the german air force? I can never pronounce the word correctly. It looks great! I cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: German look aircooled (Lord Bugatti)*

???
what rimsize ????


----------



## noise (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

here some pic of german bugs


----------



## Lord Bugatti (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: German look aircooled (Wooddy)*

20x7.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: German look aircooled (veedubbed314)*

Are you thinking of the Luftwaffe?(looft-voffa)
http://search.msn.com/results....I=365
or Wehrmacht?(vare-moct)
http://search.msn.com/results.....y=11
But I think it's just the coat of arms of Germany
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C...rmany











_Modified by buggyman at 1:39 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: German look aircooled (buggyman)*

german look= lowered and tuner wheels?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (trutribunal2g)*

That only part of it.
The way I understand it is incorperating modern german parts into your car.


----------



## Wooddy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: German look aircooled (71DubBugBug)*

what rims are this:


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (Wooddy)*

dont know but I really want'em


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: German look aircooled (Wooddy)*

those wheels are HTN, look around in the 4x100. or mk1 forums, they had them advertised sometime recently.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (vw.insect)*

anyone know pricing? Can i get some here in the US or are they going to be imported?


----------



## GLdubber (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a place in the UK...
http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/
Click on wheels, then HTN.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: German look aircooled (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_german look= lowered and tuner wheels?

Not quite.
German Look is really about modernizing an old car. You take some parts from a late-model Porsche, mix it with some ingenuity, throw in a big engine, add a modern suspension (something that can turn well), finish off with some big brakes.
You can bolt-on the brakes from a 944 turbo onto a 1303, and the aluminum rear control arms fit on all IRS aircooleds. Plus, there are coilovers and BBK's available.


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: German look aircooled (Mikes72sb)*

a note about the aluminum control arms, depending on which ones you pick, it will increase your rear track width.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (vw.insect)*

then the fiberglass wide fenders get put on and there is that sick low and wide look. Thats sweet.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (vw.insect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw.insect* »_those wheels are HTN, look around in the 4x100. or mk1 forums, they had them advertised sometime recently.


actually they are bbs e50 motorsport wheels the centers are magnesium

















i know i know this is an old one but i want to see more german look bugs 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freeky8v (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: German look aircooled (Jetta2NR)*

X2 im with ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: German look aircooled (freeky8v)*

Yeah, I never really get tired of looking at them!


----------



## retroron (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (Jetta2NR)*









i saw these wheels on a trailor yesterday. not a big lip on it though.


----------



## minwa (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: German look aircooled (retroron)*









itd be sick to see some old school dubs here...


----------



## retroron (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: German look aircooled (minwa)*

just found this site last nite http://www.bugster.at this bug is awsome.


----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is mine in progress. 
Before BBS RS's








After


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (72marinablue)*

^^Thats looks really good with the BBS on it. Please, keep us updated on you continued progress!


----------



## retroron (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

wow that looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the pics we don'tget enough on here!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (72marinablue)*

72marinablue, you have good taste in mods and taking photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (oasis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »_72marinablue, you have good taste in mods and taking photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thank you!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

In rancho cucamonga outside of Hungry Howies... my friend took this pic and sent it to me.. apparently it has its stock 1600 still? anyone know who's it is?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Nope, but it looks like he/she is at a good start with the seats, spoiler, and blacked out rings and handle. Have anymore pics of it?


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

never mind hes a user on here too! oh and the cell picture doesnt do it justice it looks badass with a good camera... or at least day light


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Who is it? I want to see more pics of it!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

Phat73VW is his name.
i dont wanna go around showing his car off too much out of respect... but here's my favorite picture ive seen


----------



## Phat73VW (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Thanks Blake. I dont mind you posting pics. Here are some more recent pics.










































_Modified by Phat73VW at 12:51 AM 8-26-2009_


_Modified by Phat73VW at 12:54 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

dig those cup holders. are they the ones that go into the ash tray?


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*

Oh yea! I remember your build thread a while back! You have a great looking SB! Have you lowered the rear at all or is that stock height?


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (veedubbed314)*

i am loving this look!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 72marinablue (Dec 1, 2008)

Had to post these


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re:*

One of these days I'll finish this. I did pick up a type 4 motor for it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (air skooled)*

^^Hmm, a widebody cabby German looker!!! I cant wait to see that!


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Das bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Dave Abelow's in Conn.


----------

